

Teen Solves Newton’s 300-year-old Riddle - mhb
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/technology/Teen+solves+Newton+year+riddle/6689853/story.html

======
ssdsa
So this boy is from Dresden, Germany, but I cannot find any german articles on
this topic. Strange?!

------
gizmo720
So ... does anyone actually know what this solution is?

